# Indian man and German woman planning to marry



## mlnrao (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I need your help.

I am a Indian and in love with a German woman. It is almost a year, we know each other. But we live in our countries only. She and me met our in-laws. We are planning to be together soon. 

As I am from India and my family gives more emphasis on marriage and family, of couse, I also wish to marry, because I am 32 now. I need to understand few terminology, from western, it helps me in understanding. 

1) Living together and marriage are same or not? (Apart from legal things)
2) My fiance and I, discussed about marriage a lot times and cleared few things. But anyhow she feels stressed with "marrying" or moreover for her marriage and living together is same. She told that she also want to marry, but feels stressed, with that. 
3) In west, is there no role for parents in their kids marriage. I am free to choose who should be my wife, but in certain things, my parents have their role and I think it helps(Indian brain/style).

No racial comments, please. It is all about culture, family&moral values and life-style.

I am a Santha Dharam (world calls or knows it as Hindu religion) and she is Evangelist

For point two, I have read few things from internet, that marriage and living together are almost same & at the same time not. My experiences from few people is my life says that living together is a free way to get out of relationship anytime, without legal proceedings. In marriage also people take divorce, anyhow, my wife is not that lucky to get from me under any circumstances  

Thank you.


----------



## Kimmono (May 19, 2013)

As a "westerner" for me personally I would not be comfortable to get married to a man, not having lived with him first. I would want to have the time to live with him as it is a very different dynamic and I assume that being long distance you have had little domestic relations and possibly time living together is a good way to find out if you are truly compatible in life, rather than getting married and it ending in divorce if things don't work out as well as you had hoped. With my understanding of indian culture this is very different to how you would view things. Good luck


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I find it interesting there's another thread from a western woman in regards to her Indian boyfriend right next door to this one...

Anyways, what's with these long distance relationships? It's a long shot, literally

There's also this:









:scratchhead:
Notice the views? Are you a prince or something? Or a forum glitch, but lol


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

I am German, born and raised, living in the US since 2004 (currently expat in France). Where will you be living after marriage? Where will you get married (which country will legally recognize your union)? Which religion will your children be raised with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I find it interesting there's another thread from a western woman in regards to her Indian boyfriend right next door to this one...
> 
> Anyways, what's with these long distance relationships? It's a long shot, literally
> 
> ...


Could be a coincidence or could be two people who are making this up for other purposes (sociological experiment or for fun). It's interesting the way both threads are worded. I see some similarities in the style of writing.


----------

